# Avv. Salernitana:"Se fermiamo il Milan, l'apoteosi".



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Hanno cambiato pure allenatore proprio ora per cercare di non lasciare nulla al caso, questi faranno la partita della vita.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".



E chiaramente quando c'è il Milan scatta l'odio di default. Siamo proprio un popolo da sopprimere.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ovviamente non era in discussione che aspettassero il Milan per metterci l'anima,ciò non toglie che oggi la Salernitana è una squadra che stenterebbe a salire dalla B alla A e se non vinciamo allora non meritiamo di vincere il campionato,tutto quì.


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Febbraio 2022)

Milan vs Serie A.


----------



## Giangy (16 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E chiaramente quando c'è il Milan scatta l'odio di default. Siamo proprio un popolo da sopprimere.


Non capisco questo odio profondo per il Milan... Secondo me anche alcune squadre di Lega Pro odiano il Milan. Non oso pensare quando, e se verrà su il Monza del nano, quanti insulti e quanti festeggiamenti fanno alla prima vittoria del Monza contro il Milan.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


vado a giocarmi Sepe e Ribery


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo odio profondo per il Milan... Secondo me anche alcune squadre di Lega Pro odiano il Milan. Non oso pensare quando, e se verrà su il Monza del nano, quanti insulti e quanti festeggiamenti fanno alla prima vittoria del Monza contro il Milan.



E' già stato analizzato tante altre volte.

Perché basicamente siamo un popolo di invertebrati, mafiosi e corrotti.

E l'AC Milan 1899, risultando la squadra itagliana più vincente in assoluto (a meno che uno non voglia paragonare 346789 scudettini con 7 CdC), dà un enorme fastidio.

Il fastidio provocato da chi riesce ad essere vincente senza far parte del sistema, sconfessandolo.


----------



## Gamma (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".



La Juve le vincerà tutte;
il Napoli le vincerà tutte;
l'Inter le vincerà tutte.

Noi invece le perderemo tutte.

A me piace che le persone la pensino così, sottovalutare noi e sopravvalutare la concorrenza ci fa solo un favore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi preoccuperei nemmeno se ingaggiassero Guardiola per 24 ore.
Se non vinciamo siamo il n°1 dei polli,perchè per quanto potranno fare la partita della vita,rimangono pur sempre la squadra più scarsa della serie A.

P.S Chissà se anche il loro portiere si trasformerà in Superman..


----------



## diavolo (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Fosse per i loro tifosi, si scanserebbro pur di non fare un favore al Napoli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

sono una squadra di scappati di casa dai. Se vuoi stare in alto devi semplicemente vincere e chiuderla nel primo tempo. Detto ciò il cambio allenatore non alza il livello tecnico ma quanto meno le motivazioni di squadra e quindi non bisognerà prendere la partita sotto gamba perchè daranno il 110%


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Vammoriammazzato


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbè ma questo delira, gemellaggio col Napoli poi . È come dire gemellaggio tra Roma e Lazio o tra Milan e Inter


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ok che dobbiamo vincere, non si discute.
Ma ancora una volta questi teatrini contro di noi.. 
un grosso mah


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Quante balle, se non battiamo la Salernitana domenica siamo delle pippe. Il resto é aria fritta.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

insomma tipo il Benevento retrocesso ma gasati dei punti contro il Milan


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, *la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona*. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".



Questo vuole i biglietti omaggio per le partite del Napoli.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Febbraio 2022)

Sempre detto che c’è un complotto nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Non ricordo discorsi motivazionali simili , manco fosse il gladiatore, alla vigilia di partite contro Inter e juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Ne beccheranno 4. Essendo della provincia di SA ho visto qualche partita. Anche dopo il mercato di gennaio sono una banda clamorosa. Poi il calcio è strano, però siamo di 7/8 livelli superiori.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Ma speriamo che facciano una partita all'attacco contro di noi!
Cosi gliene facciamo un secchio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Discorsi che sarebbe meglio evitare.. Vedremo comunque se leggeremo le stesse cose anche per salernitana inter


----------



## kipstar (16 Febbraio 2022)

si beh.....a me pare che contro di noi un po' tutti facciano sempre la partita della vita......comunque se non li battiamo le speranze anche minime che ci sono oggi di fare qualcosa di importante svanirebbero.....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discorsi che sarebbe meglio evitare.. *Vedremo comunque se leggeremo le stesse cose anche per salernitana inter*



Non credo, se battono l’Inter la cosa non fa notizia.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2022)

Calma avvocato anche per noi e una finale


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ok che dobbiamo vincere, non si discute.
> Ma ancora una volta questi teatrini contro di noi..
> un grosso mah


Mi aspetto il Real Salernitana e non la Salernitana. Dobbiamo segnare subito e magari chiudere 2/3-0 il primo tempo per evitare situazioni strane.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto il Real Salernitana e non la Salernitana. Dobbiamo segnare subito e magari chiudere 2/3-0 il primo tempo per evitare situazioni strane.


Anche io mi aspetto il peggio, eppure io sono nato a Bologna ma essendo mia mamma di Salerno ho seguito un sacco di partite.. e ho visto quelle con Spezia e Genoa.. la squadra aveva pochissima garra.
L’avrà tenuta per sabato.
Maledetti.


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Anche io mi aspetto il peggio, eppure io sono nato a Bologna ma essendo mia mamma di Salerno ho seguito un sacco di partite.. e ho visto quelle con Spezia e Genoa.. la squadra aveva pochissima garra.
> L’avrà tenuta per sabato.
> Maledetti.


Una chiamata da Torino magari con arbitro fidato, se non la chiudiamo rischiamo un altro Spezia.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato della Salernitana, Fimmanò, a Radio Punto Nuovo:"Per me la Salernitana che ferma il Milan sarebbe l’apoteosi, la nascita di un gemellaggio col Napoli. Napoli da scudetto? Questo Napoli secondo me il più forte di sempre, dopo quello di Maradona. Bisogna guardare le squadre avanti. Napoli e Inter le vinceranno quasi tutte. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana abbia un tipo di squadra per la quale non può portare a casa le vittorie sul modello Spezia, ad esempio. La Salernitana, soprattutto perché ha calciatori come Perotti e Ribery, ovvero di classe ma avanti con l’età, deve giocare all’attacco. Sono calciatori che hanno gli ultimi metri. La mia impressione è che la Salernitana debba giocarsi il tutto per tutto in ogni gara".


Sboroni solo contro il Milan, mi raccomando


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non era in discussione che aspettassero il Milan per metterci l'anima,ciò non toglie che oggi la Salernitana è una squadra che stenterebbe a salire dalla B alla A e se non vinciamo allora non meritiamo di vincere il campionato,tutto quì.


il Napoli ha fatto una faticaccia a batterlo


----------



## numero 3 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Commentiamo e leggiamo solo quello che riguarda il Milan , quindi a noi sembra che il mondo calcistico sia contro di noi. Poi noi tifosi difendiamo sempre i nostri colori e siamo un pò convinti della sindrome di accerchiamento.
Vero è che come con il buffone dell'Udinese fanno i cambi allenatore prima del Milan e devono giocare la superpartita.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Febbraio 2022)

èh vabbè...se vinco la lotteria è l'apoteosi..


----------

